# Hello from London!



## Sajarina (Jun 24, 2013)

*waves*

Hoping to find some fancy mice to adopt as pets in the London / Essex area. I've never kept mice before, but this forum has been so helpful in learning about mousecare, I feel ready to give some mice a good home.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Welcome.
I'm sure someone will help you out but you could post a wanted ad in our sales section to help with the search in your area


----------



## Sajarina (Jun 24, 2013)

Thank you! Tis done  http://www.fancymicebreeders.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=33&t=13992


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------

